# AM I INTJ OR INTP (sorry about this)



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

> Definitely introversion, could be either Ni or Ti. I know this seems counter intuitive, but can you explain how you can't explain?


Well first of all, in my head I have all the time I need to think about something, repeat it over and over and make myself understand it. That is because I'm explaining it to myself, and I know how patient I am, but when explaining to someone else, I really don't know how patient and eager to understand the other person is. If you've ever seen the film "Pan's Labyrinth", we were analyzing the chapter where the girl went inside the tree to destroy the toad that lived inside. We were trying to say what the tree represents and I said "the tree is Spain" out loud. Everyone started laughing and going "wtf?". But in reality, the tree represented the country of Spain which was being poisoned by the fascist government (the toad inside). I later on put my hand up and went back and elaborated on my point, and the teacher said "why didn't you say that in the first place" and I just went "idk". In reality, I thought people would be intuitive enough to make the connection, which seemed really obvious in my head. 



> Sounds like Si more than anything, but once again it really depends on why and how you are aware of it. If you're aware of it in the sense of it being an unpleasant external sensation, then Se, but since you've described this as just something you do, I'd imagine that it's Si. Here's a question: have you had any influential xSxJs in your life? Parents or otherwise? Being around these types can sort of 'train' the Si perspective. Based on what I've seen so far, I'm more inclined to call this a quirk than anything else; I don't see much evidence for Si, and this is only part of how that function works.


My mum is an ISFJ (how cliche) and my dad's an ISxP, leaning more towards F though. Regarding traditions, I know the importance of them, but I don't actually feel the need to follow them. Kind of how a psychopath can fake emotions, or how Beethoven could still compose music after going deaf. I know everything is there, but I can't feel it myself.

With the sensations though, I feel like whatever I'm doing right now could be made much more enjoyable if I took care of bodily needs and had comfy clothing on. I can't really sit in front of my PC in jeans or a shirt, I would rather change into jogging bottoms and a hoodie, though those sensations don't get in the way when I'm at school or work. 



> I may not be the best person to ask about feeling, because frankly I'm not sure of my own T/F preference. I definitely relate to this sort of thing, but that's because my emotions trip me up so much and I have a hard time handling them. What I will say, though, is that it could be anything, although I definitely don't think it's dominant feeling. Why does this happen to you?


Same reason as you I believe, I feel like I just can't handle the emotions and need to go away for a bit to grip myself together. It's uncontrollable each time I'm actually confronted.


----------



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

> I've said before the truth-seeking seems Ni. Your inclination towards abstraction could be either INTP or INTJ. Why does it fascinate you? How do you think about these things?


Why does it fascinate me? I don't even know where to begin. It seems to me like the only things worth investing time in, as we all die in the end, so I want to know the truth before my time on this earth ends. It's like I have this extreme hunger for knowledge. I feel like there's so much that people miss by just focusing on their mundane everyday lives. That's just the surface, the ego part of yourself. Once you strip the ego, you just are. And looking at things objectively is what I tend to do a lot, and can't understand why people are so consumed by their own ego. Not everything is about YOU, there is a whole universe out there that hasn't been explored. States of mind that let you exit your body. I guess I just don't find "reality" interesting enough? It's so bland, plain, predictable and boring. I need something more, and I'm really happy when I see more and more people waking up and having this realization. Yes I am aware what I'm saying is also from my ego, and may not be the "right" way of looking at things, but what is right anyway?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if’s” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more (Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

1. Hmm, I think about how damaging pollution is all the time, but I don't recall thinking about pollution while actually in a forest (unless I saw a lot of rubbish that people leave, then yes). I like to enjoy the fresh air, purity and quiet that the forest provides. It makes me feel closer to nature and at peace. 
2. A bit of both, though I am a bit more grounded with my ideas. I don't explode with ideas all the time
3. Depends what I'm talking about. I do like to take deep ideas seriously, but take everyday things in a more Ne way.
4. Ni, I tend to want to close up a topic before moving on to a different one, and sometimes try to go back to a long gone topic because I hadn't reached closure on it yet. I like to milk everything possible out of a topic before moving on, but sometimes I'm okay with just changing topics, until something interesting comes up and I can milk that again. 
5. Ni, my ideas can be very abstract, but they usually try to get some ground behind them before pursuing. 
6. A bit of both, not sure exactly though, as I do tend to make a lot of jumps while thinking
7. Ne if I'm comfortable with my company, otherwise I don't bother
8. Tricky question. I would say 50/50 on both. 
9. Not sure what that means, but I tend to think of my thoughts as deep and serious most of the time
10. Ni, though I do sometimes think like Ne, but not to such a degree as described. I find it quite childish and meaningless to think like that most of the time.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Maybe Ni over Ne. 

How much do you care about organizing your external world- keeping room clean, staying organized, following through with plans, etc.?

How goal oriented and ambitious are you?


----------



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

> How much do you care about organizing your external world- keeping room clean, staying organized, following through with plans, etc.?


Haha care? I guess I do "care" a little bit...but do I do it? Once every 2 to 4 weeks I clean my room. I get this OCD urge to do it out of nowhere sometimes, but sometimes it can stay messy for months.

Ambitious? I guess I feel the most comfortable when I'm stable and working towards a goal. When I was looking for a job I felt very helpless and stressed out all the time. I am quite ambitious and goal-oriented but I am also very lazy if those goals require me to do something I don't like doing. I feel like I can have a lot of potential to do great things but just can't be bothered to go through with a lot of them. 

On a smaller scale though I am quite goal oriented, if I'm going somewhere with a group (hasn't happened in a looong time), then I want to know where we're going and I want to make sure we do reach that place, otherwise I start despising the group for "deceiving" me into coming with them, as I came for the original destination, not the change of plans. Sometimes though, I just let go and let myself go with the flow, as I don't want to ruin my fun just because we're not going somewhere.

I think I just don't enjoy hanging out in groups that much if there's too many people, as it's messy and I tend to think about everyone's needs (including my own) and it just stresses me out as nothing really gets done and its just a big mess of whoever can shout the loudest.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm have you tried this cognitive functions test?

FAQ’s - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic


----------



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Hmm have you tried this cognitive functions test?
> 
> FAQâ€™s - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic


I got
Ni: 17
Ti: 16
Ne: 14
Fe: 13
Fi/Te: 12
Si: 10
Se: 8 

Hmm looks more like an INTJ structure, except the the Te throwing it off a bit. I don't know, I still feel more like an INTP, I haven't hung around in the INTJ threads so will do so to see what its like there. 

Could it be that my Ti works with Ne in such a way that it makes Ni? I tend to be more comfortable coming up with a system, then working backwards, trying to force the system into a situation in which it couldn't work, and if unable to find a situation like that, the system has been proven as a working one.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I got
> Ni: 17
> Ti: 16
> Ne: 14
> ...


Those results suggest either INTJ or INFJ. Why do you feel more like an INTP? Where do you use organization? 

1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? 
2. Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) 
3.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)?
4.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)? 
5. Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? 
6. Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)?
7. Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? 
8. Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti) 
Hubby: Want to go with me to the hardware store?
Wife: Which one?
Hubby: The blue one.
Wife: You mean Lowe’s?
Hubby: I guess so.
9.At a park, Are you more (Te) busy organizing others and coming up with “battle plans.” Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good!
Or (Ti)? busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we’re to meet up, I’ll have been all the way around the park. I won’t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don’t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you’ll engage in needless walking and won’t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors


----------



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

1. Well that's what I'm trying to find out, can't give a direct answer

2. Both really, but I do tend to check for inconsistencies a lot so more Ti.

3. Hmm, depends what kinda gadget it is. Mostly I just tend to use it what its for and not worry about how it works, though I do sometimes wonder about how a phone connects the signal to a Satellite then that Satellite passes the signal somewhere else, but I'd say I'm more interested in the use of the gadget.

4. More than half the time, I want to understand, there are times in which I want to find uses for the information though. 

5. More Ti, though when I find a use for some knowledge as a byproduct of understanding it, then that's fine with me. 

6. This one is quite clear, I'd say Ti, though sometimes I do like sticking to the plan. 

7. Hmm, I don't really read books, but now that you mention it, I used to organize by colour/size so that it looks neat, but recently I though it would be more convenient to organize it so that my favourite ones are the most easily accessible. (not books though, other stuff)

8. Ti, though if you apply this to places, I can better remember what they are if described by their characteristics, not their name (unless I am familiar with the place and remember its name). When I used to go for walks with a Te-Dom friend, he used to always call roads and shops by their names which confused me, as I never really paid attention to road names, but I did to shop names. It was quite weird to me how he knew every road name. 

9. Definately Ti, though I am annoyed by other people and want them to also take the most efficient route, I usually don't bother as people don't really care if they follow logic or not. I sometimes try to do this when with friends, as I am worried things will go wrong due to viewing other people as incompetent, but I'm learning to let go. 

I feel more like an INTP because I'm more scattered and all over the place, there are a number of topics I can talk about, and I behave and talk about different things depending on who I'm with. I don't have just 1 comfort zone. I do sometimes think I'm an INFJ as I worry about people and want to make sure everyone is okay, but I feel powerless to do so, because it turns out I care more than they do. Situations intense with emotion also make me lose my balance and unable to say anything, I get into this state of mind where I can't think properly at all. This is known to happen to INTPs due to their inferior Fe, isn't it?


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

The way you explain your thought processes, you seem a lot like how I go about those things. Then again, I'm not exactly sure about my own type but I'm heavily leaning towards INTJ at the moment. In cognitive functions tests, I score high Ti and only moderately high Te, high Fi and like no Fe, Ni/Ne and Si/Se are mostly balanced. I wouldn't pay too much attention to any tests but try learning more about the functions which has been weird to me because it feels so subjective since there are so many different descriptions of the functions out there.

The part of knowing something mostly subconsciously but not being able to put it into words first seems like a clear indicator for Ni to me, so Ni dom is very well possible. Going by your score of Fe which is higher than both Fi and Te, you might very well be an INFJ, but like I said, I wouldn't pay too much attention to those tests.

I find it hard to evaluate another person based on behavior because that's only the result of your cognitive processes and functions can mimic another in order to come to the same conclusion; which is why INTJs and INTPs can be very similar on the outside, but think very differently.

I suggest you do some introspection on how you go about thoughts and try finding an answer. It might be hard because it seems we are kind of oblivious to our dominant functions because that's what we use all the time, so your auxiliary function may be what you can notice best in yourself.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Pat73 said:


> I got
> Ni: 17
> Ti: 16
> Ne: 14
> ...


You even structured it in the descending order. How cute. This is to me a sign of an automatic J reaction.

From everything provided, it looks like an INxJ configuration. Your strong Ni is just an example of INJ at work.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> 8. Ti, though if you apply this to places, I can better remember what they are if described by their characteristics, not their name (unless I am familiar with the place and remember its name). When I used to go for walks with a Te-Dom friend, he used to always call roads and shops by their names which confused me, as I never really paid attention to road names, but I did to shop names. It was quite weird to me how he knew every road name.


Ti is going to be calling places by name. Te not so much. So your Te dom friend does not sound Te dom to me.


----------



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Ti is going to be calling places by name. Te not so much. So your Te dom friend does not sound Te dom to me.


He was an ENTJ, you cant judge if someone is te/ti dom just by how they call places


----------



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ixim said:


> You even structured it in the descending order. How cute. This is to me a sign of an automatic J reaction.
> 
> From everything provided, it looks like an INxJ configuration. Your strong Ni is just an example of INJ at work.


I did that because it should help resemble my actual stack. If you think I'm organised, you should see my desk...or my room...or my anything, the problem is though that I want it to be organised, I just don't do it.


----------

